# Pics from this region



## Swamp

Nice!


----------



## TidewateR

nice work dano...


----------



## deerfly

lookin' good fella's


----------



## Gramps

Very cool guys! I'll be that way in a few months and sure hope to find the marsh magic like ya'll.


----------



## hookemdano

couple more pics.


----------



## jboriol

Great pics hookemdano! After I viewed the pics I realized we met about a year ago as you were putting in at the Pass Harbor heading to the Marsh with your son. We had a conversation about ECC Caimens, etc. Alot has changed since then, I have not been out to the Biloxi Marsh since the oil business went down. I have been heading to Delecroix more lately, but really love Biloxi Marsh and will be heading out there Labor Day weekend if weather permits.

We should hook up some time and run out there, I have a 24 Pathfinder also when the flats boat can't get out.


----------



## hookemdano

Yea, I remember that and have only been once or twice (pre-oil) since I saw you. Could never find your card but send me your contact info when you get a chance. It would be fun if we could​ get some time on the water. I have been trying the islands a little lately but have not done well.
The day I met you turned out pretty great. My son's first trip to the marsh and he caught a couple nice reds.


----------



## Neumie

In and around Corpus Christi. Not in a microskiff, but in my kayak.

























Couple of videos from my past trip in October.


I do drop the F bomb towards the end of this one.


----------



## TidewateR

come on guys!


----------



## TidewateR

Mississippi:


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great pics!


----------



## TidewateR

thanks Tom 

...a few more

Mississippi again 









and again









and again









Louisiana


----------



## iMacattack

I both envy and hate you all at once! Great pix thanks for sharing! You got some stout reds out there.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## ifsteve

Awesome pics guys. Can' wait to get back down there in Feb. Two weeks of fishing and looking around for winter retirement spots. Hopefully my new skiff will be finished so we can fish on it when we are down there.

Love dat marsh!


----------



## hookemdano




----------



## ifsteve

Keep the pics coming. Helps keep my mind off the fact that up here the water is all a bit hard for fishing right now.


----------



## jboriol

Great pics guys!

A few pics from MS Barrier Islands and marshes


----------



## hookemdano

lamarsh raising the bar with bikini pics! Good stuff dude! I need to check to make sure my phone is working okay since I am not getting your calls.


----------



## Taterides

I am planning Thanksgiving this year in Slidell,LA. Boat will be in tow. Can't wait.


----------



## jboriol

hookemdano,

I know we have to hook up and go. I am moving to fly, but I have not figured out the poling, casting, etc. yet. I've only been twice since October...you been out? I'm getting the itch for a weekday trip if we can get a few days of clear weather!


----------



## TidewateR

we got into some bruisers this weekend. I took out former guide Ron Begnaud (redchaser.com) to find some of big boys. He has been tremendous help when it comes to flyfishing the west side of state, so it was nice to take him out and get him some big fish. The wind was killer, and cost me a few fish of a lifetime (plus my casting was garbage).


----------



## jboriol

We'll done..
I had idea that you, hookemdano and i should plan a chandeleur trip in may and target red & trout on fly and maybe get a chance at triple tail or cobia on fly. We can take my pathfinder.

Let me know if you guy would be in!


----------



## TidewateR

ah man sign me up!!


----------



## hookemdano

Lamarsh,

That would be killer. I prob have not been to the Chandeleurs in 7yrs. You need to get to the marsh with us and start throwing the flyrod more often. Been a good winter. I may have a couple weekdays coming up. Will call you soon.


----------



## TidewateR

a few from the weekend.


----------



## iMacattack

seriously? WOW! Stud of a fish! Getting psyched for the microskiff bash in LA this year!


----------



## jboriol

We start the day in Hopedale, LA with 50' vis in the fog.  Got excited when I see several area guides launching with us.  After taking a new route and getting stuck in the mud twice, we finally get to the fishing spot at 9:00 AM and couldn't see much of anything in the thick fog.  After tweaking the gameplan a bit I start to see signs of "bull" red activity.  We then start to see tailing fish one after another, and had a miss or two.  It was difficult to chase the fish or determine what direction to cast with the fog and lack of good sun overhead, but when the patches of sun would pass we could see schools of fish everywhere in gin clear water.  

We are guessing 80-100 fish with schools of 15-20 in the mix.  Caught some nice quality fish and got to pole around on a great new flat (Thanks Tidewater_ for sharing some good info!) 

My fishing partner had never been shallow water sight fishing for reds in the skiff, so it was great to see him light up when he would hook up, especially when catching his largest redfish ever (pegged out 15# boga grip).  He also loved seeing me fall off the poling platform in 55 deg water and bust my [email protected]#$ on the way down!   :'( Keep on laughing Billy.....your day will come!

*P.S. Any good suggestions on pole holder for platform...I’m done juggling push pole, fishing pole, etc.?*
The Fight








Nice Bull








The Release


----------



## iMacattack

Great pix, thanks for sharing!

For your question, I have had several boats where a horizontal rod holder was mounted to the bottom of the poling platform. It's angled as such to put the tip of the rod just over the port side of the skiff so that live bait can be dipped into the water. 

Works great!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack

another picture.


----------



## TidewateR

Nice trip! Glad you found the fish. I might be out there is weekend if the weather will allow.


----------



## jboriol

Nice to get into some.
Not sure about the weekend, I think I'm camping with my son, but need to confirm. I do want to get out one more time before end of Feb.

Jan, thanks for the tip. I have noticed some platforms like that and now I know why!


----------



## TidewateR

With the winter season far behind us, the transition to the back country is underway. The spring winds have been manageable, and today we had insanely perfect weather for sight-fishing. We found the best water quality in the grassy ponds, but we found just as many reds in the murkier water in ponds without the grass. We had shots at 40-50 fish, but could only get 25-30 to bite. Although we caught a bunch, the fish were just off today. We had the best luck with small white shrimp imitations, notably the ep spawning shrimp. The spoons caught the fewest amount of fish. The reds were rejecting every color spoon we had! Something is seriously off when the reds deny a spoon. 

Here are some pics taken with my phone. My buddy as many more from his nice camera that I will add later on. 


















hmmm bbq pork sandwich on flatbread









area was thick with coontail grass. 









Most were small, but we caught some up to 9lbs and had a shot and at a piglet!









...more to come. Did anyone else fish today? Good day to hit the islands!  ;D


----------



## hookemdano

Good stuff, B. I will fish again. Someday.


----------



## TidewateR

bump....


----------



## TidewateR

those are some old pics from a few weeks ago...Since then, the wind has been absolutely relentless!!! I've still been heading out to scout, and clear water is still available out there, but it's been difficult keep the boat into position. It seems like the stiff wind might be starting to let back this weekend. I'll be out there to investigate with a #2 hook.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Awesome pics. If I didn't know better I would think you work for the gulf coast board of tourism. Every time I see your updates I want to head over there. ;D


----------



## laflyfish

I have been waiting for the winds to die down also so I can get some slime on the new skiff. Those pics look familiar back side of Delacroix or Reggio?


----------



## TidewateR

Tom- Thanks!


Sonny- Different area but similar habitat. Darn wind never laid down last weekend as predicted. This weekend's weather might be decent enough :-X


----------



## laflyfish

Looks like Friday and Saturday will be the day to go. I will post pics if I go.


----------



## TidewateR

Good deal man...maybe some pics of your boat too? Yep, Friday is the day, but I have to work. Sunday will be the day for me...I hope to have sun at least. Good Luck out there!


----------



## laflyfish

The wind finally laid down and the fish were waiting. My buddy caught the first fish from the new skiff.







[/img]
I caught my largest red to date on a fly rod, with a fly I made at that 







[/img]
And a few others in between







[/img]
My buddy trying out my new platform a guy at work made me, still waiting for the hydro-turf to come in.







[/img]
The marsh is looking real nice for all those fishing the rally.







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## TidewateR

Damn Sonny, yall did nice work out there! We didn't do so great on the other side of the river. We found awesome water and a decent amount of fish, but most of the fish were too damn smart. I've never gotten so many refusals in my life. I'll be back this weekend to terrify a few more fish and maybe hook some of the dumb ones in the process.


----------



## laflyfish

The fish are thick on the east side, but those darn cajun permit are driving me crazy I want to catch one on a fly so bad. They follow and get you excited but never commit


----------



## jboriol

Good shots Sonny! Looks like you are breaking in the new skiff. It's been a while for me, I am planning to get out this weekend. Taking a guy from work with his dad and brother around this time. I love taking other people out and getting them on fish if possible, but will be in the bay boat and doing the trout thing so no poling I'll be scouting for tails in the biloxi Marsh though!


----------



## hookemdano

35lb jack+8wt reel=fly reel goes back to factory for new parts.









north wind sucks


----------



## deerfly

Danny, those big jacks are bada$$ for sure.  

The little guy looks like he's well on way too. 

I hope I can make it over there this fall/winter...


----------



## hookemdano

> Danny, those big jacks are bada$$ for sure.
> 
> The little guy looks like he's well on way too.
> 
> I hope I can make it over there this fall/winter...


C'mon. Gets really good starting about mid November. I would enjoy introducing you to some S LA redfish.


----------



## laflyfish

I would love to burn up one of my fly reels on one of those big jacks, nice fish.


----------



## jboriol

Wind has been tough for the early summer so I've not been out in the skiff for a few weeks.  Been out a few times to the Biloxi Marsh and Barrier Islands in the bay boat with the family and had some nice days getting the family on some fish.  Just waiting for a break in the wind to hit the flats.....

A Cajun Slam

























Family Trout Action
















Some for our 4th of July Fish Fry


----------



## TidewateR

Awesome pics! Glad you guys got out over the holiday...looks like a great time with the fam. We had a bunch a people at the farm all weekend so like a good host, I never strayed too far from the pool, ice chest, & grill!


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics, of the fish and the family! Only 6 months till I get back down again!!!!!


----------



## hookemdano

Great pics Sonny and LaMarsh. Hearing rumors of some tarpon working out front. Gonna see if i can find them and get my feelings hurt.


----------



## jboriol

Spoke to a friend in gulf shores who said they went 3 for 3 last week on tarpon off fort morgan. They're out there Good luck!


----------



## hookemdano

Tidewater guiding and my 10yo layin it down. Good times.


----------



## jboriol

Those times are what it's all about...

Good stuff!


----------



## ifsteve

Nice, Tide. That's sweet!


----------



## TidewateR

It won't be long until the fishing explodes in MS!

In the mean time, tell Kyle to keep practicing his cast


----------



## hookemdano




----------



## Taterides

Wow!! Can't wait until November!!


----------



## hookemdano

Some of these have been posted other places.


----------



## cturner149

OK, I'll play.  Mobile AL resident here.



















Hookemdano - Nice to meet you on the water Friday, always nice to meet a fellow microskiffer.  You're boat is gorgeous!


----------



## hookemdano

> OK, I'll play.  Mobile AL resident here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookemdano - Nice to meet you on the water Friday, always nice to meet a fellow microskiffer.  You're boat is gorgeous!



Cool photos and thanks for the compliment on the skiff. Let me know if you ever want to meet over that way to fish together. Should start getting good over there soon. Was nice meeting you as well and looking forward to seeing your new boat.


----------



## cturner149

Yeah man, absolutely. My boat I was fishing out of Friday actually sold on Monday so I'm boatless right now, but the new skiff should be ready the first weekend in October. I'll get up with you after that.


----------



## hookemdano

I still have mine. PM me your number and maybe we can go look for them after this weather has settled.


----------



## hookemdano




----------



## TidewateR

hell yah Dano!


----------



## TidewateR

yall have me jones'n over here! Bring on the FALL!!


----------



## blittle

dano - i'm pretty much a Ms resident.  and now that I have my skiff finished (and Tidewater's too busy) we need to go.

i'll post up some more action as the action happens now that i have some wheels.


----------



## hookemdano

Little,

Good stuff and hopefully we can get out there soon. Im not that far from you so gives us alot of choices that wouldn't be too long a drive for either of us. Fishing will get really good soon. I'll send you my #.


----------



## ifsteve

Dang, nice pics guys. Can't wait to get back down there the end of the month for a week. Hope to get out a time or two then back home to Idaho until January. Then I'll be down for a good four months.....brind on dem reds!


----------



## TidewateR




----------



## jboriol

Great pics guys. The best time of the year is almost here...college football, warm gumbo and jumbo redfish!


----------



## TidewateR

A-men brother! that's was a live for


----------



## ifsteve

> Great pics guys.  The best time of the year is almost here...college football, warm gumbo and jumbo redfish!


True Dat....and my Broncos are getting all warmed up for USM.....man I can't wait to get back.


----------



## hookemdano

1900+ views and only 5-6 guys have posted pics?


----------



## htieknosaj

Good pics Dan!! I gotta hurry with this boat search


----------



## TidewateR




----------



## TidewateR




----------



## jboriol

Great pics Dano and TidewateR!

Here are some pics from a few days of fishing I've had over the last week.

Winds (and fishing) were tough last week, but this week I had two days with some of the best conditions I've seen in a long time.  Found the fish in a duck pond on a falling tide the first afternoon and the second day we ran across a massive school of Redfish and Jacks and chased them all afternoon...what a blast!  They destroyed everything we threw at them.  Lesson learned...bring larger fly leaders.  


Ended the day with some incredible sunsets, cold Lazy Magnolia Ale and blackend fish tacos from Shaggy's...perfect!

SkiffinIdaho...I enjoyed fishing with you and hope we can get in a few trips when you are back down.


----------



## ifsteve

LAMarsh


Sweet pics....well except for the funny looking guy from Idaho. And what do you mean fish "a couple of times" when I am back down there. Couple of times a week would be more suiting! I had a blast fishing with you and you know you are always welcome on my boat!


----------



## hookemdano

Yesterday. My son caught 6, wife caught 5. All on fly. I snuck off the poling platform once while they took a break and caught 1. Damn fine day.


----------



## ifsteve

So lets see if I got this straight, Dano. Your family put a dozen reds in the boat in one day. I spent two days chasing ducks and managed ONE. I must be doing this all wrong...... ;D


----------



## hookemdano

> So lets see if I got this straight, Dano.  Your family put a dozen reds in the boat in one day. I spent two days chasing ducks and managed ONE.   I must be doing this all wrong...... ;D


It's getting better by the day right now. You need to get back down here soon.


----------



## TidewateR

great stuff Dano thanks for sharing


----------



## cturner149

You're right Dan, it's definitely getting pretty good here right now.  Had a blast Saturday.  They were a little spooky, but we saw plenty of fish.


----------



## ifsteve

> So lets see if I got this straight, Dano.  Your family put a dozen reds in the boat in one day. I spent two days chasing ducks and managed ONE.   I must be doing this all wrong...... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting better by the day right now. You need to get back down here soon.
Click to expand...

January but then I am there for several months.....yipppeeeee!


----------



## TidewateR

River's first unassisted red


















Dano sighting



























River's first bull...broke off boat-side


















other big fish...


----------



## dweave3




----------



## blittle




----------



## TidewateR

now we're talking!


----------



## kyleh

Sweet pomps on fly....I'm gonna try the fly this year, they are already showing. I may wait till January though here in Fl. I really hit em good last year w/ sand fleas I caught.. What type of pattern you use. Chartreuse colors????


----------



## hookemdano




----------



## ifsteve

Awesome reds on fly.....bet you don't out run that patrol boat!


----------



## TidewateR




----------



## jboriol

Seriously...are you going to leave any big girls for me out there?

Nice pics, Good work!


----------



## ifsteve

Wow, you guys are putting a number on dem reds. But I am with LAMarsh....leave a few for me. I made my official retirmenet notification at work and Jan3 is my last day. Should be down there around the 9th and on the water shortly thereafter.

Im the meantime I got some mallards to thin out. ;D


----------



## dweave3

With duck season here it's been hard to find time to fish but we were able to achieve a cast and blast this weekend. Few Redfish on fly and a limit of ducks made for a great weekend.


----------



## ifsteve

Nice report and pics but what are those feathey things you are holding?  Dem ain't ducks. Duck have green on their heads..... ;D


----------



## dweave3

I wish Idaho!! I haven't seen a green head in a while! Take what I can get though.


----------



## ifsteve

[/img]


There you go LeauxTide......green from Sunday. 

Steve


----------



## dweave3

Now that's PURTY


----------



## treykramer

I'll join. Waiting on my t3i to come in so the iphone will do for now. 
A few of the bulls from today.



























































































And one black drum from a trip a few weeks ago.


----------



## ifsteve

Looks like a super day on the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hookemdano

Cool pics, Kramer and Leauxtide. Thanks for posting.


----------



## treykramer

A few from today:


----------



## TidewateR

very nice! conditions were ideal


----------



## treykramer

BM today


----------



## TidewateR

sunset at the farm









Thanks Dano


----------



## ifsteve

Awesome pics as always Tide. Looks like you guys had a great day!


----------



## dweave3

Awesome pics Tide! Making me itch to get back out.


----------



## GSTORY

Figured I'd post a pic or two.  Got a new underwater camera for Christmas and have been wanting to try it out underwater, but haven't had any good opportunities to take any. 

Nice red I caught in Grand Bay out of Bayou La Batre, AL



















And a good shot I got of a pelican


----------



## Stormchaser

Eastern shoreline of Lake Borgne...










Fourchon LA...my two boys chasing trout...










Roseate Spoonbill in Fourchon LA...










Running of the bulls...





































Perfect tourney fish...










Northern Biloxi Marsh...


----------



## ifsteve

Epic pic of the water spout.....close enough for a great picture but far enough to stay the heck out of the way!


----------



## Stormchaser

That pic was actually taken in August of 2007 at the northern edge of the Biloxi Marsh. We used to fish up there a lot, but since the IPB came along, I doubt we'll be making the trek across Lake Borgne very much lol. That spout was actually MUCH closer when we first saw (heard) it. We actually heard a commotion and turned around, and we saw the water swirling at the surface. It hadn't even actually formed yet...but we looked up and saw the cloud coming down and realized what it was. It wasn't 100 yds behind us. I cranked up and hauled arse south to the distance of that pic. To show how close we still were, that pic was actually taken with a Motorola Razr cell phone. Not a pro camera with a mega zoom lens. We were close. The pic made it to The Weather Channel, and as far as I know, is still on Weather Underground somewhere.


----------



## TidewateR

a few shots from Sunday...might be the last of the winter fishing. If so, it was one hell of an ending


----------



## cturner149

Dang man! I don't know how you're still finding those fish. Jealous!


----------



## TidewateR

We had an awesome day out there! We tagged and released 15 reds from 23"-30", plus my buddy caught a sheepshead & a few drum. The bulls we saw were in as shallow water as I'd ever seen. All fish we threw at wanted to kill our flies immediately....just one of those days! I haven't had many days like this, so it was a treat.

The key to finding big fish is finding the right conditions. These huge fish seem to frequent to same areas for most of the year...however the conditions needed for sight fishing are not present year round. One thing is certain, February has consistently yielded my biggest fish.


----------



## jboriol

OK man...be honest, do you raise them in a pen and pump them up on hormones? Nice work guys


----------



## TidewateR

> ..be honest


photoshop


----------



## natasha1

>


That is a pig! Reminds me of the 80's fishing in TX ;D


----------



## TidewateR

> Reminds me of the 80's fishing in TX ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the days!
Click to expand...


----------



## TidewateR

spring bump...
a few shots from today...proof that fish bite better during the work week


----------



## Megalops

Nice pics!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

There APPEARS to be a lot of RED in your water!!!!!!!!It is beautiful up there. CPR keeps us catchin' !!!


----------



## TidewateR

> There APPEARS to be a lot of RED in your water!!!!!!!!It is beautiful up there.


Plenty of fish! ..and it's still a bit early to be fishing where we were. The water is beautiful though! The redfish take on a really pretty color in the dark clear water. Hope to find the same conditions this weekend.


----------



## TidewateR

four twenty spring bump 



































































































burner









to the gent who showed me this place


----------



## Dillusion

Beautiful. Love the bright orange fins of those reds.

LA boggles my mind....it's huge!


----------



## TidewateR

I know I'm not the only one fishing!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

U R killin' me brother! I do love Florida but, your area is, IMO; REDFISH HEAVEN !!!!! I have GOT to get back there . Be thankful my friend. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ifsteve

Tide

I am fishing but just for trout and don't figure anybody down there cares about seeing pics of little ole 26" rainbows. ;D


----------



## jerm

What I want to know is.. Where is that nice clean water at?


----------



## GSTORY

Tarpon caught in Fowl River.  My cousin caught this while we were bass fishing (and I just had to get a picture while holding it), had one twice the size jump about 10 ft and spit the hook.  Fishing with his homemade topwater.  We saw a few small ones jumping.  Maybe this is a sign they are making a comeback in our area (I hope).  Beautiful fish, and a safe release.


----------



## TidewateR

Nice! first poon in here! We were long over due for one of those...Im looking at u Dano.


----------



## BayStYat

Tide, 

Any chance of running with y'all on an upcoming trip? 

Eric


----------



## TidewateR

sure, although most of trips have been pretty far from MS


----------



## BayStYat

No prob. I was born and raised on the West Bank. 

I'm game.


----------



## hookemdano

> Nice! first poon in here! We were long over due for one of those...Im looking at u Dano.


I've been doing plenty of tarpon fishing but no tarpon catching. 

Good stuff, SC. I'll bet that was a blast.


----------



## TidewateR

> No prob. I was born and raised on the West Bank.
> 
> I'm game.


cool..you're still about 5 hours away from where I launch. We'll meet up this fall when I'm closer to MS/West bank.


----------



## BayStYat

Sounds good, thanks Tide


----------



## treykramer

A few pictures:


----------



## ifsteve

Nice, TK. Looks like a great day on the water.


----------



## TidewateR

That's what I"m talking about Kramer! That's a big ole nasty drum.

Here are a few from today:

late start.


















hero shots  :'(









thankfully Evan brought his cage 









lots of this today  









just enough of this


















pretty colored fish today.









[smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## Taterides

Nice pumpkins! Love that color.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

MOST beautiful Reds ANYWHERE!! Keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## dweave3

Great pics guys! Just a few from June/July.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

I REALLY believe ya'll are tryin' to make me lose my mind!!! I'm making plans for late October or early November. I just know a couple bulls have got my name. [smiley=1-one-eye.gif] [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif] [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## jerm

Awesome pictures. Every bass I catch out there is ate up like 5hat but they sure are fun to catch. Is the that the Delacroix area. Seem to see more of those large mouth in that area. Hopefully we can get out on the water soon. Tight lines.


----------



## jboriol

Nice pics guys! First trip to mosquito lagoon this weekend. I've been stalking the area and have the skiff parked in a storage unit 10 min. From the southern end of the lagoon...can't wait!!!!


----------



## ifsteve

> Nice pics guys!  First trip to mosquito lagoon this weekend.  I've been stalking the area and have the skiff parked in a storage unit 10 min. From the southern end of the lagoon...can't wait!!!!


Go get em. dude!!!


----------



## jerm

Its a different monster man. I just moved from there to up here in Slidell. I fished those waters for over 15 years. good luck hopefully the algae bloom isnt too bad. If you want send me private message I may be able to point you in some right directions


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Tide...a few pages back, last pic of your post, there is a CS with a poling platform, and a little girl on the bow of his boat.

I know that guy (albeit from another MB), but have had the pleasure of some great conversations through back channels. He is a great guy, and awesome Dad. If you know him, you've got a good friend. He's quick to help and offer advice, and never complains when you ask him "20 questions". 

Sorry for the de-rail, and awesome pics!!!


----------



## TidewateR

He is THE man, Flyfisheraa...I attribute much of my redfish knowledge to his generous help. He was kind enough to show me the redfish utopia pictured in that post.


----------



## TidewateR

a few shots from this morning


----------



## treykramer

Nice pictures.

I'll be out there in a week or two after I get this one ready to roll.


----------



## hookemdano

TK,

Beautiful boat. Who built that cage? I need one and don't even know how to explain it to the yahoos around here. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## TidewateR

nice! is that dini's old rig?


----------



## treykramer

Yea its dini's old one. 

Dano,
I am thinking about selling it. It came with the boat so I do not know where it came from (probably east cape).  I actually havent been able to use it yet but if I end up not wanting it maybe we can work something out if you want it. 
If you want some dimensions or even want to take it to a shop so they can see it you are more than welcome. Just let me know.


----------



## ifsteve

*Nice Vantage!*

Been on dat boat and it was good to me. That is one fish catching rig. Have fun with your new ride!


----------



## BayStYat

MS marsh red

Picked up 2 today. Dirty water from allot of tidal movement


----------



## ifsteve

Two in dirty water is WAY better than sitting home watching preseason football!!! ;D


----------



## hookemdano

Those Skull Islands are pretty sexy. I can't even remember last time I caught a red. Been too busy not catching tarpon. Good on ya for getting a couple.


----------



## dweave3




----------



## Scandy_White

East Matty flounder on fly.


----------



## Scandy_White

Playing with the 6wt.


----------



## Scandy_White

First red on the 6wt.


----------



## jerm

Great job man. I remember my first one. It was smaller then yours. The one I remember the most is first one on a fly I tied. That red was a hoss. Keep up the good work.


----------



## redsonthefly

Recent pics



























My little buddy


----------



## Scandy_White

> Great job man. I remember my first one. It was smaller then yours.  The one I remember the most is first one on a fly I tied. That red was a hoss. Keep up the good work.


Not my first red on fly but my first on a 6wt. My first red may have went 14" and was on a 9wt, not much of a battle but took what seemed to be 20 shots to get it to pay attention to the fly, I like to think my casting has improved since then. Much like you, the game changed when I got my first vise and had my first fish, small bluegill on a 4wt, on a fly I tied.


----------



## Scandy_White

3 of our 5 fish stringer yesterday.


----------



## Scandy_White

Good for 3rd place.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Congrats!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

a few from last week


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Ya'll just keep sending pictures of the most beautiful Reds in the world!!!! I'm dying here, even though the Reds are biting in Tampa Bay area. Nice job, keep it going! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## GSTORY

_Tidewater,
The water clarity looks great in the pictures. We're heading to Hopedale this weekend, were you in, or around, there in those pics? Just seeing if we'll have the same water while there. First trip in a year, hoping for a great one!


----------



## TidewateR

I haven't been to hopedale in quite a while, so unfortunately I won't be too much help. I have not heard too many good things about the water clarity. Maybe someone else can chime in. I will say that sustained east winds will blow in some good gulf water. We've had a week or so of east wind, but it looks like the west winds will be back when you will be down. You can probably find clean water deep in the inside marsh though.


----------



## GSTORY

Thanks for the reply. Regardless of the conditions, we'll still have a good trip, it's hard to have a bad trip there! By the way, great pics


----------



## dweave3

Agree with Tide, I was out in the area a few weeks ago. It was pretty cloudy, holding fish but was hard to get a shot since I was solo combined with poor visibility. I headed up north into Bmarsh near Borgne and found some grass in the shallow ponds which was holding plenty of slot fish with better visibility. Good luck!


----------



## redsonthefly

Water clarity is not bad, but The water is high right now. E/ se winds keep the water in. According to the shell beach bouy its starting to come down some. Should be getting better by the weekend and into next week


----------



## hookemdano




----------



## BayStYat

Hook,

Where is that ?


----------



## hookemdano

> Hook,
> 
> Where is that ?


East. Way east. Have spent alot of money on gas this year. Have not caught much but have had a good time doing it. Or not doing it I guess.


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics Dano. Missing the salt but football season is upon us and ducks just 5 weeks away to that will keep me occupied until this winter.


----------



## Sallen427




----------



## Scandy_White

Sunrise in cowtrap


----------



## GSTORY

Hopedale 8/30, 8/31, & 9/1
Stayed at Captain Dude's fish camp.  Great trip in the Biloxi Marsh. Between 8 of us, caught 66 keeper reds, 70+ fish for the weekend.



My buddies first redfish, ever


----------



## fishicaltherapist

GREAT SHIRT!!! PT


----------



## Scandy_White

Sheepy on a crank


----------



## BayStYat

Diamondhead MS


----------



## ifsteve

Bay

That is a sweet looking ride!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Now that you have fished it a while....Any negatives? Top 3 positives? Thx. I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks Skiff!

1 boat is dry
2 boat poles with one hand
3 boat handles like a sports car in the interior marsh(really fun to drive)
4 fit and finish is of the finest quality


The only thing I would have done different would be a tiller. 

My next Skull Island will be a tiller


----------



## CurtisWright

Sliming the new boat in MS. Caught on a 6 wt!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Who got the workout??!!!? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright

> Who got the workout??!!!? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


It was a quick fight. Warm water, big fish, they wear out real quick.


----------



## ifsteve

Nice drum! And I love my XI3 6wt in the salt. 6wts are great for the right conditions.


----------



## hookemdano

> Sliming the new boat in MS.   Caught on a 6 wt!


Well done! Need to blur the background though. I can pinpoint within about 10 ft of where you were sitting from the background. 

My wife's personal best came from same spot.


----------



## TidewateR

Nice!!


----------



## CurtisWright

> Sliming the new boat in MS.   Caught on a 6 wt!
> 
> Well done!  Need to blur the background though. I can pinpoint within about 10 ft of where you were sitting from the background.
> 
> My wife's personal best came from same spot.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can pin point the location then you have fished there more than once.  And if youve fished there more than once then there isnt much sence in me hiding the location
> 
> I have a different philosophy on shareing fishing spots.  The more poeple that get hooked on this sport, the greater it grows and the more money and awareness flows into conservation.  Gill nets are still allowed in alabama because comercial fishing makes more money for the state than recreational.
> 
> I will have succeeded when comercial shrimping, fishing and netting are banned in all coastal waters and marine estuaries,  recreational fishing is more popular than football and the bag limit is one sexually mature fish per person per day.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishicaltherapist

AMEN to the last paragraph. ALL commercial fishing SHOULD BE BANNED inside a 3-5 mile from shore line. It has been PROVEN that CONSERVATION works!!


----------



## dweave3

Nice slob!


----------



## dweave3




----------



## ifsteve

Nice, Tide!


----------



## GSTORY

Took the newest fisher to our family for her first boat ride yesterday.  6 1/2 months old and she absolutely loved it, smiled the whole time. Finally talked my wife into driving the skiff too!  Might not seem like much, but definitely one of the most awesome moments in my life.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

THAT'S what it's all about brother! Enjoy. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## hookemdano

SC,

I was going to say yours was the best post ever.  But then I saw your hat. Even so, that is definitely the good stuff!


----------



## BayStYat

Great post


----------



## dweave3

Looks like the perfect day with perfect company! Great pics


----------



## Scandy_White

POC Sunrise Saturday


1 of 30 to 40 reds between 2 of us ranging from 14" to 31 1/2". All on wake baits over grass on an extremely high tide. Don't fish here often but this has been my best POC trip so far.


----------



## jerm

>


You guys are killing me. Man itchin to call you guys when my schedule clears up some. Keep it coming.


----------



## GSTORY

Saw this on the ole interweb last night, pretty sweet



And these are some pics I took of Mobile Bay (Middle Bay) Lighthouse a couple weeks back


----------



## fishicaltherapist

I smell Redfish & Trout!!! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

a few recent pics...the backcountry has been tough but fun. My buddy's son, River, had a great day and put a hurt on some pretty reds in grassy water.


----------



## anytide

oh yeah!
[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ifsteve

Nice job, River. Great pics and love that reel!!!


----------



## jboriol

Good pics, I will miss it up there this fall! Keep them coming!


----------



## richg99

What a great shot on that lost red. Wow, what a photo-capture. 
Photog should be proud. Rich


----------



## alexmurray25

Nice Pics.


----------



## alexmurray25

A few pics from the summertime...Can't wait for the fall fishing to start


----------



## pursuit25

Even though I fish Flamingo quite a bit. You guys have some beautiful waters, and some impressive reds. When would you consider the best time of year to plan a trip?


----------



## ShallowLA

westy,
In LA to be honest, there is always great fishing to be had. Not to discount other areas though! All depends on what it is you're wanting to do. 

Backcountry feisty reds that have more fight in them than a UFC fighter: Recommendation - Any time
Bull Reds: Recommendation - Fall/Winter (however bulls can be found other times of the year as well)

There are a lot of great guides in this area if you're interested in a trip like that.


----------



## ShallowLA

Hope I upload these pictures right...

A little fun-fishing in Aug. with Capt. Al Keller. I really need to get a new camera so I can stop using my phone for pictures. Al guides in SW FL in the spring and SE LA the rest of the time.






Photo credit to my buddy, Capt. Derek Rust, on the picture below. If you're planning a trip to fish the Keys hit him up.


----------



## EdK13

Nice pics man.


----------



## Scandy_White

East Matty tailer at sunrise.


----------



## TidewateR

a few from the weekend








































































The coloration was ridiculous. They were fresh from the gulf.


----------



## dweave3

Great pics Tide...but put a piece of tape over that Ole Miss hat next time would ya??? Geaux Tigers!


----------



## CurtisWright

> Great pics Tide...but put a piece of tape over that Ole Miss hat next time would ya??? Geaux Tigers!



[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] I conldnt resist.


----------



## dweave3

Ouch.... I deserve it. Can't wait for the day we get rid of Les ( and less) Miles....If that day ever comes since he has such a great "winning record"....


----------



## alexmurray25

October fishing South LA...





Teal hunt before a fishing trip
I am sure we can make it


----------



## dweave3

Great pics and beautiful skiff! Shoot any teal? Saw some big ducks this past weekend finally.


----------



## alexmurray25

We shot 10 opening morning in Reggio and had one good hunt in Venice. Other than that I went three other times when we didn't fire the gun.


----------



## BayStYat

Teaching my lil man the MS marsh










Hooked up


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics, Bay!


----------



## alexmurray25

A couple from the weekend...


----------



## Paul_Barnard

Some random shots from the Louisiana Marsh


----------



## TidewateR

Gulf Coast Autumn


----------



## makin moves

Stellar Pics!!!


----------



## treykramer




----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics TK!


----------



## treykramer




----------



## ifsteve

Hey I know dat boat!


----------



## dweave3

Killing me Kramer.....


----------



## dweave3

camera magic on this one.....really not that big of a fish.


----------



## ShallowLA

Looks like I need to work on my horizon leveling using a cell phone for pics.


----------



## ifsteve

leaux are dem things what you all call ducks down here.....lol

b - nice red!

Nice to meet you guys on Saturday.


----------



## alexmurray25

Great day in the marsh. Average fish was 23 pounds with the biggest going 28.


----------



## treykramer

This guy went 39lbs on the boga


----------



## ShallowLA

Here are few fish from this winter so far. 


Every fish he caught this day was the biggest fish he had ever caught. Now he has lots of bulls on his record.








My solo trip turned out to be one of the best days I've had on the water. Lost count of the number of fish landed. Had some doubles, lost some fish, decided to just watch the fish some. It was a great day.






This was her first day of fishing EVER! Only had about 3-4 hours to fish and we made it happen. Took a while for her to make a decent cast, but she stuck with it and landed 4 great fish.


----------



## ShallowLA

T.Kramer, that's a pig for sure! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Y'all have me seeing double,I'm shakin',can't speak with a far away look in my eyes. My wife asked me......."Are you looking at La. Redfish again?"  I have got to get back there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for pics! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Net 30

You boys are spoiled...dem suckas are huge!


----------



## Megalops

Guys, keep posting!


----------



## ifsteve

A couple of weeks ago a buddy and I had a pretty nice day in the marsh. Nothing huge but we did land several dozen reds and didn't seem to matter what fly we threw or where we threw them ;D . The fish were all over and very aggressive and we had a number of doubles and even a couple of triples. So I made a little video of the day.....hope you enjoy it.

https://vimeo.com/84275615#at=1


----------



## ShallowLA

I feel like I should have eaten some shrooms or something at the end. haha
That was the day of my solo trip. You're right, the fishing was incredible that day.


----------



## GSTORY

Made a trip to Hopedale, LA this passed weekend with my cousin, a guy I work with and his father-in-law.  Complete rain out on Friday, was able to fish plenty Saturday and Sunday.  Saturday, had our 2 man limit (for my cousin and I) in a little over 2 hours.  Sunday, fished some areas we've never been and had 9 fish in the boat in about 3 hours.  Decided to do some exploring and go take a look at the Beauregard's Castle in Shell Beach, and then decided to call it a day and make the trip back to Mobile.  Had a great time despite the howling winds, scary fog, and drenching rain.  Looking forward to heading back down April 12.

Rain was too bad, so we found a bar a few miles down the road and played some pool and a good time with the locals at Zigs





Saturday's crazy, scary fog that rolled in on us



Saturday's catch



Saturday's Feast





Sunday's catch



Beauregard's Castle


----------



## ShallowLA

Had a couple of really windy days of fishing this weekend. First day with Joel in his boat. Was blowing 20-30mph all day, but we still got a few good fish including one in the upper 30lb range. Unfortunately, he dropped her back in and snapped the line before we got a picture.

Second day was with David and Jason in David's new Vantage. Got a few good fish including a big girl Jason got on fly within a short window of light wind. This big girl was tailing in just over a foot of water. Jason made a perfect cast and the fish slammed it as soon as the fly hit the water.

Big fish are always around... Just gotta know where to find'em.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH YAAAAAAAAAA .....beautiful!!!


----------



## ifsteve

Nice you guys got to slime the new Vantage!


----------



## CurtisWright

Video from our trip to the marsh in February 2014 put together by the guys at http://www.fishermanstimes.com/ 

http://vimeo.com/88444834


----------



## ShallowLA

Nice song choice. Lindsey kills it on the violin.


----------



## GSTORY

Cool video, I've got to get me a GoPro to start doing some shooting. Some of the videos y'all post are insane.


----------



## tails

Cool video, Great water


----------



## Otterdog

Question on the GoPro. The wife and I are going for a wk guided in LA May 11-17th, are those GoPro's easy to manage or is there a steep learning curve?

Thank you.


----------



## ifsteve

> Question on the GoPro. The wife and I are going for a wk guided in LA May 11-17th, are those GoPro's easy to manage or is there a steep learning curve?
> 
> Thank you.


They are pretty simple and straightforward to use. Just get one a bit in advance so you can set it up but its pretty easy. Just try it you will like it.


----------



## Otterdog

Thanks, I'll pick one up when I get home. Will send pics of the Trip as well. The wife's first real fly trip, should be kick butt.


----------



## bumpas

Some amazing pics in this thread.


----------



## cwf2378

Spent the week of the 4th of July down at Port O'Connor.  Got a few nice fish.  The son caught his fish of a lifetime.


----------



## TidewateR

now that's a hero shot I don't mind seeing! Way to get this thread back on track.


----------



## htieknosaj

My photography skills aren't very good, but here are a few pics from me taking my buddies out in Biloxi over the past couple months.


----------



## CurtisWright

Nice. I was wondering who got BayST's Skull Island.


----------



## htieknosaj

yeah it's a shame he had to get rid of it, but I can't lie and say I am not happy he did. I have been loving it.


----------



## hookemdano

Son's new ride. 


















Looking for giant herring.


----------



## ifsteve

Giant herring is an ok thing to do. 

Bet that Bote gets plenty skinny. ;D


----------



## htieknosaj

Nice pics Dan. My question is how many time have you snuck out on your sons board while he was at school.


----------



## hookemdano

> Nice pics Dan. My question is how many time have you snuck out on your sons board while he was at school.


Valid question but I'm addicted to fossil fuels. I like to get where I'm going in a hurry. However I think that bote would be the shiznit at the place you and I fished. Gonna have to try it there soon.


----------



## TidewateR

good stuff dano


----------



## htieknosaj

Man we need to throw a kayak and that paddle board inThe boat and just anchor up and use them to fish that area


----------



## htieknosaj

a couple good reds from back bay biloxi on 9/8 and 9/9. a few extra eaters in the box on 9/9


----------



## htieknosaj

ps don't rub in the huge v wake behind me while i was taking the pic haha. i should have stop taking glory shots and kept throwing at fish :-/


----------



## GSTORY

Had a good trip this past weekend in the Biloxi Marsh, even tho we had to dodge or get drenched by storms.  Caught a ton of fish, water was clear.


----------



## htieknosaj

great pics sw cowboy! that looks like you had a blast !


----------



## TidewateR

One hell of a summer...and for dessert: FALL


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics B. Good stuff as usual. Now if I can just get my skiff out of annual maintenance I can get on the water. Just a quick trip down for a few weeks to try the fall fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

http://youtu.be/JDtPjgQZQF8


----------



## ifsteve

Nice video Mac.....and gray skiffs rock!


----------



## Sallen427

First time this far south fishing. I feel we did pretty good, caught a few on the fly but most were caught on big swim baits. Biggest was 33" and 12lbs.  We went with plans of tarpon but the wind never let up long enough.  Perfect conditions for Texas soapfish.


----------



## anytide

hell yeah ! 
clean looking snook..
how far south do you go ? mansfield ?


----------



## Sallen427

> hell yeah !
> clean looking snook..
> how far south do you go ? mansfield ?


US/Mexico border


----------



## anytide

i miss the valley.... :'(


----------



## hookemdano

Bump


----------



## ifsteve

Awesome pics Dano. Missing it badly, all I have been seeing is clouds and rain...


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Biloxi Back Bay


----------



## GSTORY

Biloxi Marsh 5/29-31/15









Running from storm on Sunday


----------



## TidewateR




----------



## Gramps

Nice Tide! How's that vantage treating you?


----------



## TidewateR

Gramps said:


> Nice Tide! How's that vantage treating you?


The vantage belongs to a buddy of mine. It's a nice boat, but because of the way it's rigged, it's not quite my cup of tea. I've yet to pole around the 175hp motor, but I'm not sure I would enjoy it. Personally, I think I'd rather a bay boat which can be had for similar price would serve a similar function and would possibly do a better job.


----------



## ifsteve

A Vantage is certainly not the lightest skiff out there....lol. But you can pole it and it does get pretty skinny for such a big skiff.....way skinnier than a bay boat. And it is the best riding skiff out there for some of the bigger water we have to cross. Its all about tradeoffs. What a guy really needs is a true skinny skiff like a Caimen or Waterman, a bay boat, and a offshore with twins. Anybody got a winning lottery ticket lying around?


----------



## TidewateR

With the way this boat is rigged, you CAN pole it, but i'm guessing this skiff will spend most of it's life under trolling motor power when fishing. Considering this boat drafts close to a foot, I would not consider it way skinnier than a bay boat. Some of pathfinder bay boat models would draft the same as this vantage. For these two reasons, I would prefer a bay boat to this particular vantage especially when you factor in price, the open water capability, comfort and storage. 

and yes I like the 3 boat plan myself! haha it at least helps to have a few friends that have at least one of those types of boats you mentioned.


----------



## ifsteve

My Vantage drafts about 10 to 10 1/2" depending on load. I suspect the one with the 175 is more like 11 1/2". And you are right that it probably spends more time on the TM than poling. But it can be poled.

Now that said I loved fishing off that PF and a bay boat does have a lot of advantages for our water which is exactly why I was stupid and bought one.....lol.


----------



## rhettstark

the gheenoe pics are about 3 months old before I sold the boat to a forum member, contemplating getting another or waiting till I graduate college in may to buy a skiff


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics....maybe I will get something worthy of adding tomorrow.....


----------



## GSTORY

Here's 2 videos from the passed 2 weeks. Caught a tagged redfish right behind my parents house in the first video. Second is from Biloxi Marsh. If I ever stop fishing, maybe I'll get some time to work on my skiff I got. Think my priorities are straight at the moment though!


----------



## ifsteve

Thats a lot of bent rods right there!


----------



## GSTORY

What's bad is, the battery on my GoPro died only 1 1/2 hour into the trip (17 minutes of it was running to the spot). If I would've had extra batteries and SD cards (which I am stocked up on now after that trip), video would've been well over 8 1/2 minutes long! Probably the best trip I've had in the marsh to date


----------



## hookemdano

GSTORY said:


> What's bad is, the battery on my GoPro died only 1 1/2 hour into the trip (17 minutes of it was running to the spot). If I would've had extra batteries and SD cards (which I am stocked up on now after that trip), video would've been well over 8 1/2 minutes long! Probably the best trip I've had in the marsh to date


Looks like a damn good time.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

A great time ! Do you need more coolers or a bigger truck bed?


----------



## GSTORY

LOL, probably both!
Had a friend fill up his ice machine for me before the trip, so I went and loaded up with free ice before we headed down. Got enough ice for both boats and had some leftover when we got home


----------



## rhettstark

Went out with a friend on his new skiff lets just say the fish were super spooky, broken push pole, and a motor issue but still better than sitting at the house


----------



## hookemdano

Waded in a place I didn't think you could wade. Don't know how fish knew it was Oct 1 and they were supposed to be there. But they were.


----------



## ifsteve

Sweet pics Dano!


----------



## hookemdano

Bump


----------



## ifsteve

Just a little something on a 6wt. When you only get one shot make it count.


----------



## ifsteve

Buddy got his first bull red on the long rod....think I created a monster....lol


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## GullsGoneWild




----------



## GullsGoneWild

More pics


----------



## Sublime

More from Texas.




























Land Cut










My freshwater lake in the piney woods


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Those are great pics, Sublime. What do you use for a camera? I've got a pretty nice DSLR, but I'm scared to take it in the boat.


----------



## Sublime

Tx_Whipray said:


> Those are great pics, Sublime. What do you use for a camera? I've got a pretty nice DSLR, but I'm scared to take it in the boat.


I wish I had a more glamorous answer. All iPhones except the Land Cut picture. That as a GoPro.


----------



## sjrobin

A few pics







from Monday on the middle coast.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

A little solo action from today


----------



## FSUDrew99

Tx_Whipray said:


> Those are great pics, Sublime. What do you use for a camera? I've got a pretty nice DSLR, but I'm scared to take it in the boat.


I take my Canon DSLR in the boat. Just keep it in the case and pull it out when needed. Don't sweat it. Most of the time you're taking photos of fish INSIDE the boat, not usually hanging over the gunnel.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Pffft...you've never seen the shit my 10 year old can break.


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 9592
> 
> 
> A little solo action from today


Good work from the bow


----------



## texasag07

Sublime said:


> More from Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My freshwater lake in the piney woods


Hey stay in your backyard. Your supposed to text me the goods before I find them on the www.

Glad you got out.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Can't wait for kite season to be over..


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## sjrobin

Mississippi marsh must be fishing well. Sightcasting?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Mississippi marsh must be fishing well. Sightcasting?


Yep! Saw a few happy tails here and there, and several cruisers chasing the tons of bait that was in the water. It was definitely tough, mostly because the water isn't that clear to begin with and then about half the fish I did spot would vanish into a mullet mud never to be seen again


----------



## Sublime

Middle coast. East Flats.

I kind of miss my ginormous cockpit of the old skiff.


----------



## sjrobin

Tiller skiffs create plenty of space for sure. Three in the skiff here
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5S2ms91S2Xl


----------



## sjrobin

Good example of Texas shallow water sightcasting challenge above.


----------



## Roger Douglas

My favorite area is actually around a couple of old river channels and old cut cypress swamps. Measured, it is 38 miles upstream from the jetties and full of redfish.


----------



## Sublime

That's awesome Roger. Trees and redfish are mutually exclusive where I'm at.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Killer time in the marsh last night.. we got out there a little late but managed to find a couple of hangry bank crawlers before the clock ran out.


----------



## sjrobin

Good times for sure!


----------



## sjrobin

A few videos from last week.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5S2ms91S2Xl


----------



## Sublime

This guy came into our camp kind of hot. I thought it would be hard to push back off but a couple of us guys put the bow around and she was floating again without much effort.


----------



## sjrobin

I like the term "kinda hot"


----------



## Sublime

28" caught on a blistering June day in 12" of water. CPR'd 

I saw her first and my buddy made a cast to it and it swirled and couldn't find the fly. I thought, well that's over. But darn if she didn't stay close to the clump of grass she was by. Second cast, his fly got tangled in said clump of grass. I thought (again) well, it is over now for sho. But the fish still was there. Third cast, BAM!.


----------



## sjrobin

June, July, August all good trophy trout months for sight casters here in Texas.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Epic solo day in the MS marsh on Friday.. Water was high and super dirty but the fish are out there


----------



## ifsteve

Well headed back north for the summer and fall. Time to chase trout and mallards. Thought y'all might get a kick out of a small sheepshead I got last week!

Be safe dudes!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Let's keep this one going.


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Let's keep this one going.
> 
> View attachment 16463
> View attachment 16464
> View attachment 16465
> View attachment 16466
> View attachment 16467


Good looking water in Miss. Last week?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Good looking water in Miss. Last week?


Some of the fish photos are from last week, but the top image with the clean water was last month. The barrier islands get like that from time to time


----------



## Alvin Dedeaux

port O'Connor this week.


----------



## brianBFD

Took some friends on their first inshore fishing trip.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## sjrobin

I like the clear shallow water


----------



## brianBFD

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## richg99

Nice catch!


----------



## rhettstark

Tons of fish and super clear water this past weekend!


----------



## Sublime

Good morning from the Texas Gulf Coast.

My cowboy corgi saying wth?


----------



## brianBFD

Made a quick trip to the delta (Mobile-Tensaw River) to get in a few casts before the rain yesterday.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/es5NniIiYcG48ruI2


----------



## TGlidden

Texas winter fishing


----------



## baconegg&cheese

December POC


----------



## richg99

Nice pix. Got to love a redfish of any size. I need to catch one soon.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## hookemdano




----------



## Hoyt_Dow




----------



## Hoyt_Dow




----------



## brianBFD

Found Big Ugly way back in a tidal creek while trying to hide from the wind this past Friday.


----------



## richg99

[QUOTE="brianBFD, post: 41That is a big one. Must have pulled you around.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## ifsteve

Great pics, Caleb. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Alvin Dedeaux

Memorial Day in Port O'Connor.


----------



## coconutgroves

Alvin Dedeaux said:


> Memorial Day in Port O'Connor.


Good stuff Alvin! The hand above the cork on a big fish is never a good combination. Glad you still boated that fish!


----------



## sjrobin

Alvin Dedeaux said:


> Memorial Day in Port O'Connor.


Good report Alvin. Most of the the lefty's I know are pretty good casters and how bout those dang multi-piece rods!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Small world...I know Chris's wife Jenn.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Summertime's in full swing around here!


----------



## sjrobin

We were also dodging a big storm today in Texas.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> We were also dodging a big storm today in Texas.


Been dodging sketchy weather or bad east wind every day this week. Praying for a break tomorrow morning!


----------



## sjrobin

With the exception of one good day of sheepshead hunting, the last two weeks here have not been good for sight fishing.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Last few trips. Gotta remember to break out the camera more.


----------



## brianBFD

From way, way inshore on the Tensaw River.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## ifsteve

Caleb your killing me buddy! Nice shot.


----------



## pjohansen920

Can’t get a Tarpon to take a fly but the Jacks haven’t let me down.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Tx_Whipray

Friend of mine snapped this shot of your's truly running home at dark in POC last weekend.


----------



## ifsteve

I guess y'all have a different definition of "coming home in the dark" than I do......lol. But if you think that is dark then where are your running lights!!

But sweet pic!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

This sucker was BIG!! Pics don’t do it justice. Pretty cool because he caught a big horse mullet while we were poling by.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

ifsteve said:


> I guess y'all have a different definition of "coming home in the dark" than I do......lol. But if you think that is dark then where are your running lights!!
> 
> But sweet pic!


I said AT dark, not IN the dark


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Line of frigatebirds resting. Was able to get about 20 foot from one before it decided to fly. It circled and landed when I passed its pole.


----------



## sjrobin

We typically don't see a lot of frigate birds along the Texas coast, but I did see one Monday on Galveston Bay.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Those were on West Galveston bay.


----------



## G3615

Nice shot of the Louisiana marsh from last weekends trip.


----------



## brianBFD

Took a long weekend to go over to Cape San Blas for opening weekend of scallop season.


----------



## Jred




----------



## baconegg&cheese

Labor Day - POC


----------



## Jred

Tx marsh gurgler action this morning before the rain came. First fish had an awesome eat but broke me off. This sucker wasn't so lucky


----------



## G3615

29" bull to fight another day in the LA back country.


----------



## sjrobin

G3615 said:


> 29" bull to fight another day in the LA back country.


What are those electronic devices in the pic?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anderson Guide Service said:


> This sucker was BIG!! Pics don’t do it justice. Pretty cool because he caught a big horse mullet while we were poling by.


Was that back in Broad? If so that’s a 12 footer that’s real friendly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> What are those electronic devices in the pic?


You might have been jesting but...MinnKota Ipilot and PowerPole remotes.


----------



## sjrobin

Thanks Mac. I am


Smackdaddy53 said:


> You might have been jesting but...MinnKota Ipilot and PowerPole remotes.


Thanks Mac. I am not familiar with those devices.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> Thanks Mac. I am
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. I am not familiar with those devices.


The bigger one is the iPilot remote and the other is the PowerPole remote with just up/down buttons. Very very handy!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

M


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Was that back in Broad? If so that’s a 12 footer that’s real friendly.


me thinks he was closer to the 14’ range. Big enough I didn’t want to get too close Incase he freaked out. Might knock me off the platform


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anderson Guide Service said:


> M
> 
> me thinks he was closer to the 14’ range. Big enough I didn’t want to get too close Incase he freaked out. Might knock me off the platform


Last time I was wading back there and it swam up on me was 3 years ago.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Last time I was wading back there and it swam up on me was 3 years ago.


Sorry misunderstood your question. He was in misquite by the ranch house


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anderson Guide Service said:


> M
> 
> me thinks he was closer to the 14’ range. Big enough I didn’t want to get too close Incase he freaked out. Might knock me off the platform


Last time I was wading back there and it swam up on me was 3 years ago so maybe it is that big by now.


----------



## dbrady784

Buddies first ever redfish on fly, on a gurgler too!


----------



## sjrobin

dbrady784 said:


> Buddies first ever redfish on fly, on a gurgler too!


Good work considering the t-storms lately.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Ms gulf coast on the fly. 
Spinner or blacktip? I’m thinking spinner


----------



## DONAGHUE

Spinner


----------



## DONAGHUE

Awesome fish


----------



## Tx_Whipray

dbrady784 said:


> Buddies first ever redfish on fly, on a gurgler too!


Topwater Red is best Red.


----------



## dbrady784

sjrobin said:


> Good work considering the t-storms lately.


no joke, its been crazy lately. I'm fortunate enough to live on the water so any break in the storms I'm out there.


----------



## dbrady784

Red fishing has been picking up


----------



## G3615

Few pumpkins from today!


----------



## brianBFD

Love the color of those fish!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

You only get so many good weather windows this time of year, don't pass them up.

























View attachment 45042


----------



## Tx_Whipray

View attachment 45052


----------



## brianBFD

Perfect conditions this morning.


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> You only get so many good weather windows this time of year, don't pass them up.
> 
> View attachment 45050
> 
> 
> View attachment 45046
> 
> 
> View attachment 45044
> 
> 
> View attachment 45042


Popper eat?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Popper eat?


Yup!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## TidewateR

It's been too long since I've contributed. Happy to see you folks keeping up with it.


----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics!


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Pics


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Poppers


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Tx_Whipray

damn, that water looks great.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hello Mr. Bird






Galveston Sunrise






#CPR#shewasupsetireleasedit#shehangry#gotoverit


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Fatty


----------



## ifsteve

I would like a little credit for that fatty.....lol. I was on the pole afterall.....


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Pics from the southern region of this region.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

ifsteve said:


> I would like a little credit for that fatty.....lol. I was on the pole afterall.....


Trolling motor. Doesn’t count!


----------



## ifsteve

Austin Bustamante said:


> Trolling motor. Doesn’t count!


Not possible. Can't get close to fish using a TM......


----------



## Austin Bustamante

70ft going away shot proves that theory for that location.


----------



## brianBFD

First trout of 2019


----------



## brianBFD

A few pics from a couple of recent short trips.
I tagged the red and the speck was already tagged.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Caught my first jack on fly this weekend. Hoping for good weather and many more this summer.


----------



## richg99

Jack on a fly. Nothing pulls harder, pound for pound, than a jack, IMHO. Well, maybe a bonefish, pound for pound.


----------



## dbrady784

A couple of happy redfish on a hot TX July morning. @Jred thanks for the push. was glad to be off the water by 830


----------



## AZ_squid

Nice fish!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

There still aren’t really any fish in this region.


----------



## dbrady784




----------



## ifsteve

Nice pics and love the reel!


----------



## Jred

Today was nuts. Saw hundreds of big fish backed out. Pushed the skiff through mud all day but it was worth it


----------



## dbrady784

@Jred share the videos


----------



## sjrobin

Jred said:


> Today was nuts. Saw hundreds of big fish backed out. Pushed the skiff through mud all day but it was worth it
> View attachment 87884
> View attachment 87880
> View attachment 87882


I like the muddy fins. Water level at four month low


----------



## Jred

I should’ve taken a picture of my motor pumping super muddy water out of the water jacket. I don’t think the skiff was floating all day until we got back into the icw 


sjrobin said:


> I like the muddy fins. Water level at four month low


----------



## sjrobin

Jred said:


> I should’ve taken a picture of my motor pumping super muddy water out of the water jacket. I don’t think the skiff was floating all day until we got back into the icw


Replace the water pump kit and propeller every year if you do this a lot. Lower unit seals are a little more expensive.


----------



## Ccantwell

?


----------



## Jred

Fishing on weekdays is too easy!


----------



## sjrobin

Jred said:


> Fishing on weekdays is too easy!
> View attachment 89144


Nice solo trip.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Little dude saved his money from working cattle and mowing grass all summer and bought his very own 6wt. (TFO Mangrove and Ross Animas) He got to break it in on a couple nice drum yesterday.


----------



## dbrady784

Great last trip in TX. Farewell to the gulfcoast region.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## LowHydrogen

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 94558
> 
> 
> View attachment 94560
> 
> 
> View attachment 94562
> 
> 
> View attachment 94564


Very nice. Great pics, I know nothing about photography.
You have a polarized filter for your camera? Or could you explain what you're using?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I do use a polarizer on my camera most of the time, but most of these were iPhone photos believe it or not. I use Lightroom or VSCO for post production usually @LowHydrogen


----------



## LowHydrogen

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I do use a polarizer on my camera most of the time, but most of these were iPhone photos believe it or not. I use Lightroom or VSCO for post production usually @LowHydrogen


10-4 thanks


----------



## Chris F

Poled by buddy around the marsh and threw fur at them. Most were good over slot reds.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Some nice fish with my buddy that came down to fish for three days.


----------



## Chris F

Fall on the Texas upper coast


----------



## pjohansen920

the elusive Mississippi Flamingo


----------



## Ccantwell

pjohansen920 said:


> View attachment 97028
> 
> the elusive Mississippi Flamingo


Ha well that's not something you see everyday lol


----------



## Ccantwell




----------



## Ccantwell

Tide is still super high... Bit windier than I'd like but found a few


----------



## Jred

Got em in the rain this afternoon after getting out of work


----------



## Jred

my buddy made a pretty cool short video of yesterday


----------



## Ccantwell




----------



## Sublime

Not saltwater. Our get-away-from-it-all place in the piney woods of Texas.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

That looks awesome. Where about in the Piney Woods? I'm originally from SETX, we had a place on the river outside Deweyville when I was a kid. One of the Christmas floods in the 80s washed it away and my grandfather sold the lot.


----------



## Sublime

Tx_Whipray said:


> That looks awesome. Where about in the Piney Woods? I'm originally from SETX, we had a place on the river outside Deweyville when I was a kid. One of the Christmas floods in the 80s washed it away and my grandfather sold the lot.


North of Huntsville up FM 247. Sadly, more and more folks are building north of town, but it still feels and is pretty remote. For now.


----------



## brianBFD

The first two of a limit, just off the intracoastal.


----------



## Chris F

A few from October


----------



## KimmerIII

A few from yesterday. More on our Instagram page. I think everyone on the gulf coast went fishing yesterday.


----------



## Jred




----------



## Ccantwell




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Obligatory scenery pics (no fish) with the wifey from a couple days ago. Seen plenty of fish 20-30 reds and countless sheeps but couldn’t keep anything buttoned up.


----------



## CKEAT

What it’s all about


----------



## CKEAT

I forgot to mention, I was not condoning the huge prop scar in the background. Just the beauty and cold beer on a great day.


----------



## brianBFD

Wasn't perceived that way by me, great photos.


----------



## CKEAT

It was a bad one, had to be a big outboard. It went on forever.


----------



## Chad Cohn

CKEAT said:


> It was a bad one, had to be a big outboard. It went on forever.


That's one of the largest I've seen in photos. We got plenty of them on our coast for sure.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

CKEAT said:


> It was a bad one, had to be a big outboard. It went on forever.


Airboat slide? I know if they run the same track they tear grass up too.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I guess if it’s shallow enough they may be able to tear it up on one pass... maybe.


----------



## CKEAT

Not sure, that was 10” deep or so. Would airboat do that?


----------



## jay.bush1434

CKEAT said:


> Not sure, that was 10” deep or so. Would airboat do that?


Most likely some clueless yahoo in their oversized flats boat with some giant outboard trimmed down looking back thinking how cool he is running that shallow.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

CKEAT said:


> Not sure, that was 10” deep or so. Would airboat do that?


They could. That track looks pretty wide. They don’t trench like an outboard but they can tear up grass just the same.


----------



## CKEAT

Who knows, it seems there is no path to stop that crap.


----------



## brianBFD

CKEAT said:


> Who knows, it seems there is no path to stop that crap.


We have a few old cypress stumps mixed in that tend to curb that a little bit here.


----------



## CKEAT

I like it


----------



## Acuna

Roseate Spoonbill.


----------



## MMessana

Guess I'll share a few pics from the past year or two here. Sorry for the overload.


----------



## MMessana




----------



## MMessana




----------



## MMessana




----------



## MMessana




----------



## MMessana

For whatever reason these only want to be uploaded as links but this was a sweet sunset over Copano.


----------



## Acuna

Cloudy grey skiff day.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Louisiana creek season is here. If you know, you know


----------



## TrojanBob

jmrodandgun said:


> Louisiana creek season is here. If you know, you know


That is the coolest fly box I have ever seen. It will fit right in your front pocket.


----------



## jmrodandgun

It even comes with a little poker to get the trash out of the piece errrr I mean clear the eye of the hook.


----------



## LowHydrogen

TrojanBob said:


> That is the coolest fly box I have ever seen. It will fit right in your front pocket.


HAHAHA


----------



## KurtActual

jmrodandgun said:


> It even comes with a little poker to get the trash out of the piece errrr I mean clear the eye of the hook.


You and my LA fishing partner must shop at the same place. He has the same one, haha.


----------



## salt_fly

MMessana said:


> View attachment 121414
> View attachment 121422
> View attachment 121426


What's the story on that reel? Me likey!


----------



## MMessana

salt_fly said:


> What's the story on that reel? Me likey!


Me and a buddy won it in the Galveston classic two years ago! I’m now an Abel fan that’s for sure.


----------



## TidewateR

bump! I miss fishing


----------



## Wata

TidewateR said:


> bump! I miss fishing


Nice! Whats your trick for the sheepshead?


----------



## fatman




----------



## TidewateR

Wata said:


> Nice! Whats your trick for the sheepshead?


Some days they just chew! I give them a good lead and when the fly gets their attention (provided they didn't spook off your backcast!), stop the fly and let the fish approach it. They'll turn sideways and/or tip up a little. At that point I move the fly super slow...which will either spook them, causet them to move on or sometimes result in an eat. Helps to be lucky.


----------



## Sublime

TidewateR said:


> Some days they just chew! I give them a good lead and when the fly gets their attention (provided they didn't spook off your backcast!), stop the fly and let the fish approach it. They'll turn sideways and/or tip up a little. At that point I move the fly super slow...which will either spook them, causet them to move on or sometimes result in an eat. Helps to be lucky.



That's my experience as well. Some days when you're on the casting platform and you merely reach for you fly line with your off hand, they head to the next county. if you can find them milling around some kind of structure with others that helps. I think they are fairly competitive critters so I feel sometimes you can get one to to eat just because he's greedy.


----------



## brianBFD

Caught just north of I-10 in the Blakely River.


----------



## brianBFD

Here's to wishing it would dry up and warm up just a little.


----------



## TidewateR




----------



## FLmatt

@TidewateR what skiff is that in the first pic? Great photos.


----------



## TidewateR

that is @EvanHammer ‘s Low Tide Guide


----------



## FLmatt

TidewateR said:


> that is @EvanHammer ‘s Low Tide Guide


Thanks, thought it was a Spear but couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## KurtActual

Maiden voyage on my canoe. My 9 year old stuck his first trout, and a fun sized red. He is hooked!
Next trip will be with the 6 year old. Wish me luck haha.


----------



## Mdees88

Here's a few pics from the causeway in Mobile, AL...


----------



## brianBFD

I have a similar photo.


----------



## Mdees88

A cobia out of Dauphin Island......











Osprey on the causeway......











Coot and blue-winged teal on the causeway....


----------



## TidewateR

annual "I miss fishing" bump


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

You make Texas look great @TidewateR


----------



## TidewateR

Greatest damn republic in the world! Most of these pics were shot at Light House Lakes and Sunday Beach


----------



## Sublime




----------



## TidewateR

damn I thought photoshopped all of them out!

@EvanHammer gunna be pissed


----------

